#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Question about Tank v2.55

## savage

Hello , this is my first post here, i don't know is this the right section in forum but  i want to know how much time will be need to install program Tank 2.55&E-Tanks (API 650)
The computer is  HP Pro 3120 MT C2D E7500 2.93GHZ 2GB ,  i need some average time


10 minutes or 2 hours or more , i have never seen this program.See More: Question about Tank v2.55

----------


## alp.altinok

usually takes about 5 min.s, including HASP utility.

But I suggest using v 3.30 (mainly due to changes in API 650 - especially in seismic load calculations)

Also take a look at Innovative Tank Solutions Software. It is much more user friendly and faster, too.

----------


## CarlosBatista

Innovative Tank Solutions Software this software is very good, Etank2000 too, Tank 3.30 have many bug and other mistake take a care with this software.

----------


## Johny V.

Alguno sabe donde peodre conseguir el etank2000 gracias

someone knows were to get etank2000 ill apreciate thanks in advatage

----------

